# New Cat



## aquino46 (May 25, 2006)

It wasn't until after I had posted this in the general forum that I realized I posted it in the wrong place  :

We have a cat we adopted from a shelter, our Darcy and we love her to death. Now our family wants to expand its feline members, and it has been the consensus to get a poorbreed this time. We are considering the ragdoll for its personality and looks. Anyone who has had experience with this particular breed?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

We have a few people with Ragdoll experience around here, so I'm sure you'll get some input. Here's a couple links to threads regarding choosing good breeders:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?p ... ht=#382395

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16115

http://www.breedlist.com/ragdoll-breeders.html

This one is Maine **** oriented, but has good info no matter what the breed.

http://www.mcbfa.org/articles3.html 

I'll remove the duplicate post from Cat Chat for you.


----------



## aquino46 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks for the links.

Right now I have very limited options. We are currently living in Mexico and there are no breeders here. We will be traveling to NYC next month for business purposes and plan to purchase our kitten there. Therefore, I have to chose a cattery that has kitten available for the one week we will be there. We also would prefer a young kitten because we've read that it's easier for them to get along with a resident cat. I have found a couple of breeders close to NYC and have began to contact them. So far, they sound like they are reliable breeders but haven recieved a reply as to their availibility. 

Any info anyone can offer would be appreciated.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

If you haven't already, read this sticky for info on choosing a good breeder:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=16115

I don't have a ragdoll. but many people here do and love them. One of our regular members, dragonfire, is a Ragdoll breeder. You could try sending her a PM to ask questions about the breed. In the meantime, try doing a search of the breeding forum for more info


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Yes, I have and breed ragdolls, although I live in Sweden, so it's maybe a bit far away for you? :wink: 

Ragdolls are wonderful cats. They're really affectionate, calm (lazy), sweet and cuddly. If you want a cat who up and about all the time, you should consider another breed, most ragdolls don't excercize unless necessary. :wink: 

Well, I could go on and on about the ragdoll, but why don't you ask what it is you want to know, and we'll try to answer!  

Here are some of my raggies:

My neutered male, Chivas, blue colorpoint:










My breeding female, Samira, seal bicolor:









Her daughter, Tifa, who is also a breeding female, mother to her first litter right now. She is also a seal bicolor:









Some of the kittens I've sold:
Mums-Mums, blue bicolor (the names means "yum-yum" in Swedish, it is the name of a sort of candy  )









Yuffie, seal bicolor (a bit mismarked):









Bronwyn, seal lynx colorpoint:









Aidan, blue lynx bicolor:









Skyler, seal bicolor (10 weeks old):









Leola, seal lynx colorpoint (10 weeks old):









Roscoe, seal lynx bicolor (10 weeks old):


----------



## aquino46 (May 25, 2006)

Oh my goodness, they are so adorable! I'm getting more and more excited about this new cat each day.

Dragonfly, we have been to Sweden before, unfortunately, we don't have any plans to go there any time soon...

I guess what I wanted to know about the ragdolls was more about their personality. We really are looking for an affectionate cat, and that's the main reason why we are looking for a ragdoll. 

We also have a resident cat, Darcy, She has a pretty mild personality. Of course, we would like them to get along. Darcy is and 1 yr old neutered domestic cat adopted from a shelter. Do you think she has the possibility of getting along with a new ragdoll kitten?


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

aquino46 said:


> We also have a resident cat, Darcy, She has a pretty mild personality. Of course, we would like them to get along. Darcy is and 1 yr old neutered domestic cat adopted from a shelter. Do you think she has the possibility of getting along with a new ragdoll kitten?


Ragdolls are friendly cats, they will get along with most other family members. And to introduce a kitten to a young cat such as yours is seldom any problem at all!


----------



## aquino46 (May 25, 2006)

Sorry for misspelling your name Dragonfire, I can be quite dyslexic when I type.

Unfortunatelly, things aren't going to well with my search. We have contacted as many breeders as we could find in the area, and those who have replied so far do not have kittens available for our dates. We completly understand and agree with the 12 week policy, so there's nothing I can think of doing...

Maybe someone here happens to know a breeder around the NYC area, otherwise we're going to have to consider international shipping, and we don't know how traumatic that would be for a young cat.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

aquino46 said:


> Sorry for misspelling your name Dragonfire, I can be quite dyslexic when I type.
> 
> Unfortunatelly, things aren't going to well with my search. We have contacted as many breeders as we could find in the area, and those who have replied so far do not have kittens available for our dates. We completly understand and agree with the 12 week policy, so there's nothing I can think of doing...
> 
> Maybe someone here happens to know a breeder around the NYC area, otherwise we're going to have to consider international shipping, and we don't know how traumatic that would be for a young cat.


Shipping a cat is usually no problem, but of course, as a breeder I prefer that the new owner come and pick up the kitten themselves. 

Good luck finding you "dreamcat"!


----------

